# Need to get the fuck out of here



## bfalk420 (Jan 22, 2010)

For the first time since I was 16 ( I'm 26) I am stuck at home at my moms house...........I came to Florida after traveling all summer just to visit and I got hemmed up by the law here and now i am awaiting trial...........spent two months in jail which sucked and then my mom bailed me out with the help of my grandfather( who I owe the money to) and now I wish I was back in jail............I love my mom but I have'nt had to answer to someone in a living situation since I was 16........I don't mean to bitch but man I miss the road!


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 23, 2010)

what the fuck do you want 
a knight in crusted armor?
i feel for you
i'm in a similar situation..in florida to..melbourne area
luckaly my moms only here for 3 days out of every three weeks..love her
but shes a bible thumper..i could try to describe the personality in detail but i'll just say this..."big fan of jay leno"
Why am i still here? my packs busted up, no money to get new one..when id get ahold of money i buy drugs
that and i've fallen into a routine
it's kind of pathetic


----------

